# Yet another red questions



## ravenlynne (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok folks.  I"m trying to get this color

  	.



  	Yes, It's Karen Gillian.  And this is natural for her.  I tried using Loreal Excellence Red penny today.  






  	This didn't do it.  This is what I got :






  	Seems just brown, right?  Any suggestions how to get her color?

  	Thanks!
  	Gina


----------

